# Sushi rolling mat



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi does anybody know where I can find these in Dubai 

Thank you


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

best to ask in the Dubai forum
Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try any branch of Lakeland


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

adrianh said:


> Hi does anybody know where I can find these in Dubai
> 
> Thank you


do they have daiso in dxb.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.daisome.com/locator.htm


----------

